
Tired of Stack Overflow - stargrave
https://www.arp242.net/stackoverflow.html
======
AdrienLemaire
> There are no “quick fixes” here. But on the other hand, it seems that things
> are kind of in a stalemate, where everyone accepts that the status quo sucks
> but no one dares to take the (drastic) action that’s needed.

> And the drastic actions that do get taken are meaningless and insignificant

It makes me think of the bike-shedding mental model, also called Parkinson's
Law of triviality: People are reluctant to deeply discuss complicated matters.

Isn't Hackernews' code of conduct a successful example of a community relying
on civility? Maybe Stack Overflow could launch a civility campaign and update
its reputation system to punish trolls.

~~~
eesmith
I thought HN relied on moderators. How effective is any CoC w/o enforcement?

The essay points out that issues are specific to StackOverflow. ("A lot of
these problems are not present on some other Stack Exchange sites. The Vi &
Vim Stack Exchange is _much_ better in my opinion") so it can't be a simple
CoC or reputation system issue.

